# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  >  Λυχνία PL504 ή EL504

## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Ζητάω 1 ή 2 λυχνίες PL504 ή EL504 λόγω ατυχήματος σε κρίσιμο στάδιο της κατασκευούλας μου ..... σε λογική τιμή !!! 
Περιμένω κάποια προσφορά σε προσωπικό μήνυμα .... 
Διαφορετικά αν υπάρχει κι άλλος ενδιαφερόμενος ας μου το πει πάλι σε προσωπικό μήνυμα να πάρουμε μαζί από έξω που έχω βρει ποσότητα ....

----------

